# Okay guys, here's a story ...



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Every since they started putting solar on all these roofs, it seems that the feral pigeons have found a new spot to welcome the morning sun. Man they are dirty, I have bird banooers all over my walkways and truck. So I asked some of the forum folk for suggestions. Told them that I didn't want to kill them, just make them unwelcome at my house. The general consensus was clay ammo.

So I searched the I net and finally bought some of those. Tried them out on my own fence and was a little down...I expected a big puff of dust but mostly it just leaves a mark where it hits. But since I have it, thought I'd try it. The first two days went well, I'd shoot at a spot just under a group, and off they'd ! Now, they just duck and cluck and go back to strutting and mocking me.

So a problem defined is its' own solution. They aint afraid so I need to escalate the arms race. I need something that when it hits looks like someone shot a balloon full of chicken feathers.

I have a whole yard full of clay. I could form up some balls about the size of a quarter or larger, but I really know nothing about clay other than get it wet make round balls, go off and leave them until dry.

I sorta plan on switching to a mortar type shot where I can launch a biggie up into the air, and have it land with a splash. Is there something I could do to keep it together long enough to land but no harder?

Anything you guys can think of short of a scope mounted 308 will be considered.

Thanks guys for your input.


----------



## Pee_Drizzle (Mar 23, 2021)

If you want to get really serious you could make some nangs (cream canister charges) and sparkler dust grenades, maybe with a capsule of non flamable powder attached?
But thats getting pretty loud and dangerous..


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Well could always get a mountain cat for a pet or a hawk lol . Maybe bondo to make balls lol I know I am no help .


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Crush up some alka seltzer and mix it with some bird seed , they fly away and go poof.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

gumballs? super bounce balls or maybe gobbstorppers? trying to think of things I wouldn't want to be hit with that wouldn't destroy a solar panel...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Garden hose equipped with a high pressure playpipe style nozzle .


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

In my limited experience with making clay rounds, I noticed the ones I just let air dry for a couple days seemed to turn to dust when they hit. The ones that I baked in the oven were a lot sturdier and shattered more like shrapnel. Maybe adding a bit of sand to the clay mix might help in some way?


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Tree Man said:


> In my limited experience with making clay rounds, I noticed the ones I just let air dry for a couple days seemed to turn to dust when they hit. The ones that I baked in the oven were a lot sturdier and shattered more like shrapnel. Maybe adding a bit of sand to the clay mix might help in some way?


I'm going to try your idea. I need them real soft, the neighbor doesn't know that I'm shooting across the alley at his roof. I don't want to do anything that would hurt his tile (adobe) roof.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Faced with a problem like that, I think i'd resort to an airsoft sniper rifle, as those things are surprisingly accurate, silent, and should sting pigeons quite nicely, well, enough to keep them away (hopefully). No head shots, of course. A .25 - 0.30 gram 6 mm BB will hardly fall back to the ground in a dangerous manner if you do happen to miss your shot.

If that fails to work, some serious air rifle work might be required, but only when the "call the cops" neighbors are not aware of the action: too many "animal rights activists" everywhere these days, hmm. Situational awareness is called for here. The "mates" of a terminated pigeon will get the message too, bad news travels quite fast on the feather trail anic: . Last but not least, you'll need to ascertain what food source attracts the pigeons in your street: if it's the neighbor's trash, or someone is feeding them (stupid idea :angry, it needs to stop. Pigeons generally spend most of their time feeding nonstop: no food = no pigeons.

I'm sure that you will find the right answers soon. :naughty: Please let us know when that's the case, it's part of the fun...

My 2 cents worth...


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

if you roll your own about 5/8 air dry clay.... they will explode on impact , but leave some of the clay behind. I use those when Im shooting airs between the houses, Im sorry I looked for a pic of it , I thought it was interesting so I too one lol. this may work, if not sorry


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

So it's the neighbors roof that is a roost. Call the city and get Nuisance Abatement and inform them and file a charge if needed. Also send your neighbors a bill for a reasonable amount for the cost of clean up. Cities don't bother with the bridge birds, but the urban roosts are a health hazard and they frown on that.


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

I recall an old story from a former football groundsman who was sick and tired of pigeons eating all the grass seed on the pitch. If I remember correctly he would soak the seeds in port wine and get the birds drunk. Perhaps this will help.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

What about chalk ammo? I have seen them somewhere, maybe on one of the Chinese websites, Simpleshot, or Amazon. They look to be about 1/2 inch in diameter. They would probably explode on impact.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Well at least you have an endless supply of live targets!

I have to deal with all sorts of critters where I am too. I get monkeys, monitor lizards, snakes, jungle geckos, rats, squirrels, birds, wasps and other insects. Other than snakes that I will kill on sight, I shoot critters with clay ammo mostly. Clay does kill the geckos, rats and insects tho. The rest of them just scurry away only to return and mock me. I don't shoot the birds though coz they are no trouble and I am not sure if it works. There are just too many and different ones always fly in so they may never learn the lesson as a collective? The monkeys though being smarter, have just learned to run for the trees when they see me. I have to sneak up on them to have any chance of hitting them.

With birds, some sort of noisy contraption like a bunch of tin cans on a string that you can rattle from afar might do the trick? Or maybe a scarecrow might work better?

Perhaps you could install a lawn sprinkler on your roof so you can just turn that on when birds come by... if nothing else it might wash off some of their droppings?

Anyway, thanks for sharing your story. I enjoyed it.. Sorry I'm not much help either...


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the input. I think I'll try to make my own. This last week the pain in my right ring finger is so bad I can't even put my hand in my pocket. LOL

You old guys with rheumatiz know what I'm talking about. Going to have to wait until I can use it again to make some big clay balls. In the mean time this heat (over 100 F) has done my job for me it seems. Don't know where the birds go, but I think they are getting cooked on these clay tile roofs with the black solar panels.

Thanks again guys, I'll keep you in the loop.


----------

